# Bmw e46...........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*G220 vs BMW E46...........*

Hello all..............:wave:

Well while most people were sunning themselves or in my 'Detailing Buddys' case having a whale of a time at a Hen Party, I had agreed to complete some work on a friends BMW E46............

I would be working out of the unit today as the sun is just way too much on the farm as there is just no cover without putting the gazebo up, so the BMW was dropped off just before 9AM at the unit looking as follows:



















Number plates removed:










Hazy mark on the top of the tailgate:










And another one on the Drivers rear wing:










Some scratches around the door handles,front wing and bonnet:




























Plenty of bugs on the front end:










With plenty of moss and dirt in the usual places:










Interior looked in good condition:




























Engine bay needed some attention:




























My friend had provided me with some new number plates to put on so all the pics, apart from the final pics would be without my number plates on in case your wondering where they are...........:thumb:

*The Detail Process*

First job on the list was to attack the wheels so I resorted to a small group of products to clean the wheels ended up using Megs Wheel Brightner, AS Tardis, Wheel Schmitt, Megs Large Brush and a Detailer Wheel Brush:



















After some work with the Megs Wheel Brightner, AS Tardis and the brushes:










The first wheel was looking as follows:



















Unfortunately the wheels had seen better days on the inside and were heavily corroded on the back spokes, which was disappointing but little I could do.............

I then dried the wheel with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










I then applied some Poorboys Wheel Sealant via an Applicator Pad:










While the wheels were off I paid some attention to the wheel arches. The first one looked as follows:










Rinsed first:



















Megs APC applied:



















Aggitated with the Megs Large Brush:










I also paid attention to the exhaust with some wirewool:










Another rinse left me with the following:










This was repeated on all the other arches - Passenger Front Side - Before:










After:










Drivers Side Rear - Before:










After:










Drivers Side Front - Before:










After:










Which left me with the following:










The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of CG Maxi Suds, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Megs and Lambswool Wash Mitts;










The car was first rinsed:










I paid attention to the petrol cap:










Boot shut:



















Door shuts:










The car was then foamed:



















While the foam was dwelling I attacked the door shuts, boot shut, petrol cap with Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:





































The car was then rinsed:










Then the car was re-foamed:










While the foam was taking off anything left on the paintwork I then washed the car using the 2BM:










The car was then rinsed again:










Before drying I decided to clay the car as my friend had told me it had been never been clayed and I wanted to ensure the best finish on such a light coloured car.

Megs Last Touch was applied to the area to be clayed and then I clayed that area:



















Pretty gubby and very rough, but not any more:










As the sun was out and there was a lot of contamination in the clay, it was leaving marks on the paintwork in the form of dried slightly dirty Megs Last Touch so I rinsed the car again:










Then I washed the car using the 2BM:










Then the car was dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel and some Megs Last Touch - Megs Last Touch appled:



















And then dried:



















This then left me with the following:




























The car was then rolled inside to begin the paintwork correction............

First up was to tape the car:





































The paintwork on the BMW was in pretty good condition considering the amount taken off by the clay with some areas displaying RDS marks on certain sections of the car, more so in the common problem areas like the rear wings, boot, bonnet and lower door panels.

I passed over most of the areas of the car using the 3M Polishing Pad using some Menz Final Finish but some areas needed something a little more as I wanted to remove some of the deeper RDS marks and this was evident on the Driver's Front Door with the odd defect (not pictured), so the Megs Cutting Pad and 3M Ultra Fine came out to play:

Before:




























After:



















Harsher RDS marks could be found in the Tailgate - Before:










After:










There was also that hazy patch on the top of the tailgate - Before:










After:










As I had also removed the number plates I was left with the messy 'sticker fixers' and number plate outlines - Before:










After:










The tailgate lamps were also looking a little worse for wear so they were attended too - Passenger Lamp - Before:










After:










Drivers Lamp - Before:










After:










After I had worked my way around all the panels on the car I rolled it outside as using the 3M Ultra Fine always means excessive polish dust as it's so dry so I then rinsed the car down but paid attention to the engine bay first, rinsing first:



















Applying some Megs APC:










Then aggitating with a Detailer Brush:










The car and engine bay was rinsed again and check out the beading after the polishing process:




























Then I dried the car with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel and some Megs Last Touch:










Applying some Megs Last Touch:










And then drying................:thumb:

Before I applied the wax I then went over the paintwork with some Dodo Lime Prime using an Applicator Pad:










As the first and second coat I decided on Collinite 476s using an Applicator Pad:










As the third coat I opted for some P21s using the Applicator Pad provided:










Then I went around the whole car with some Zaino Z8:










I then used my Megs Slide Lock Brush, Microfibre Dusting Mitt and Megs Carpet Cleaner to attend to the interior with the help of 'Henry':










All windows with Megs Glass Cleaner:










The front and rear windscreens were treated to some Rain Repellent via an Applicator Pad:










Then I dressed all the rubbers with some Gummi Pflege Stift:










The engine bay was then dressed with some 303 Aerospace Protectant using an Applicator Pad:










The tyres and external black trim were dressed with Megs Hot Shine and an Applicator Pad:










Finally I applied some CG New Car Smell:










*The Results*

*Inside*


























































































































































*Outside*
































































All done and I have to say that this was one of the longest detailing days I have done for a while, had a nightmare getting the wheels off at the start of the day and many thanks to Alan and Kev for their help during those early stages.

Difficult and long day but I am hoping that the results show an improvement to the original condition, certainly feels a lot smoother now.........

Comments good or bad welcome as always.............


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

That was a huuge job mate - what were your final working hours? I'd be absoloutely knackered after that lot. Hats off to you.


Certainly came up well though. Nice job :thumb:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic. It's always difficult to see the difference on a silver, and to get the perfect shine but you've accomplished it ... and made it look easy !! (which I now know, isnt lol).

I salute you sir









p.s: Wheres your helper lol


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Top work as always ................ :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning stunning :thumb:

Awesome job, but as usual fantastic work from you Baker :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

great as usual Baker:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice work and great write up as always.


----------



## octygone (Apr 19, 2009)

You seem to get more than your fair share of awkward silver cars Simon  nice work again


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

unreal amount of work in 1 day. top job


----------



## paul2505 (Jan 24, 2009)

Well done mate another car on the road looking as it should, out of interest whats your reasoning with 2 coats of colly 476 then the P21s after? Still dont know how you do it in just a day!


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Good work Baker!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Baker :thumb:

I think you have just broken the magic two hour marathon with that one. 

All in one day :doublesho you deserve a medal thats for sure. Cracking job and enjoyable write up. Thanks for posting :thumb: 

Hope your mate was chuffed:thumb:


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Stunning work mate....:thumb:


----------



## RikardN (May 4, 2009)

Very nice work there! 

How does "CG New Car Smell" work? Do you spray it all over the panels or where do you spray it? Is the smell long lasting?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Hi Simon, 

How are you lad?? I bet you slept like a log after that detail! That was a real dog to start with but after some special "Baker21" treatment it looks great now, nice work.

On a side note any info on Zaino Z-8 for as I'm currently getting in to the whole Zaino thing.........:thumb:

Nice work lad,

Howard

:thumb:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Cracking job as usual mate :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job, you must have been wanting a nice cold one after that :thumb:


----------



## King (Apr 8, 2009)

Great job mate, really well written up aswell!


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

wow, mate you deserve a nice cold one after that, silver is one of the harder colours to make shiney and you have defently achivied that nice work :thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Excellent job, got to be tough getting a shine like that on silver. Haven't been around on here much of late...you got your own unit now?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

superb improvement :thumb:


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

very nice....i always like your descriptions  :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RikardN said:


> Very nice work there!
> 
> How does "CG New Car Smell" work? Do you spray it all over the panels or where do you spray it? Is the smell long lasting?


not on the interior trim :doublesho i spray mine under the front seats or in the air vents, i would assume Baker sprays it in the same places...


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Very thorough job done there.

How long did it take yo to perfect the pressure washer technique on the door and boot shuts without getting water inside the car?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work Simon! You must have busting you a$$ to get that done in 1 day!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Jim W said:


> That was a huuge job mate - what were your final working hours? I'd be absoloutely knackered after that lot. Hats off to you.
> 
> Certainly came up well though. Nice job :thumb:


Thanks for the comment Jim, this is the longest day I have done to date due to a fair few issues at the beginning of the day with the wheels, left home at 7AM and the car was picked up at 7PM, think I got home just after 8PM........:car:



nudda said:


> Absolutely fantastic. It's always difficult to see the difference on a silver, and to get the perfect shine but you've accomplished it ... and made it look easy !! (which I now know, isnt lol).
> 
> I salute you sir
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment Adam, light coloured cars are a nightmare sometimes but then if you achieve a wet look then you have to be happy.........

Would you believe that she was at a Hen Party that evening.............



Mirror Finish said:


> Nice work and great write up as always.


Many thanks and cheers for your support over the PM's, went well yesterday and I will post up the thread tonight........:thumb:



octygone said:


> You seem to get more than your fair share of awkward silver cars Simon  nice work again


Sure do Rob and get many people commenting about yours still.........:thumb:



paul2505 said:


> Well done mate another car on the road looking as it should, out of interest whats your reasoning with 2 coats of colly 476 then the P21s after? Still dont know how you do it in just a day!


I find that although the Collinite 476 is advertised as 'doublecoat', two coats ensures great coverage just like CG Jetseal 109 and when a friend asks me to do their motor Collinite for me is a great choice as it's so durable. Depending how I am feeling and the colour of the car will make me decide on a 'show' wax for the final layer such as P21s, just to add some depth.........:thumb:



RikardN said:


> Very nice work there!
> 
> How does "CG New Car Smell" work? Do you spray it all over the panels or where do you spray it? Is the smell long lasting?


I just spray a few spritz of it in the footwells and the boot, smells great and last a fair old long time and is much better than having something hanging or stuck on an air vent............



HC1001 said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> How are you lad?? I bet you slept like a log after that detail! That was a real dog to start with but after some special "Baker21" treatment it looks great now, nice work.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear from you Howard and I am OK, how are you?

Funny you should mention that as I completed another detail yesterday on a brand new Octy vRS MK2 in white, I used Z-AIO, Z2, Z6 and Z8 and I love the stuff, it's great and I would recommend it to anyone, have a chat about it on the PM if you like?



silver bmw z3 said:


> Excellent job, got to be tough getting a shine like that on silver. Haven't been around on here much of late...you got your own unit now?


Thanks mate and I am just using a unit that a couple of friends own as the farm isn't really ideal........



fiestadetailer said:


> not on the interior trim :doublesho i spray mine under the front seats or in the air vents, i would assume Baker sprays it in the same places...


In the footwell's mate, all the way........:thumb:



GSVHammer said:


> Very thorough job done there.
> 
> How long did it take yo to perfect the pressure washer technique on the door and boot shuts without getting water inside the car?


Perfect the technique, well to be honest it's still WIP...........:lol:

Nah, seriously I just think it's a must to loosen any dirt that's there before the Megs APC and Detailer Brushes come out to play, it's pretty easy and if any water does spray in the inside, it will dry........


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking write up as always Simon


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work - looks spot on :thumb:


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks superb! I'm hoping to get my Silver Saab a good detail soon, although it's pretty good anyway, so I hope i don't put a lot of work in for nothing!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

A great detail in every sense of the word! Good write-up and photos too!:thumb:


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Simon :wave:

Nice turn around !!! :thumb:

Thats a hell of a lot of work for one day!!!!! :buffer: :thumb:

Great weather too!!!! :argie: Send some this way, chuffing freezing in Melbourne at the mo! :doublesho


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Drysponge said:


> Hi Simon :wave:
> 
> Nice turn around !!! :thumb:
> 
> ...


So your back then..............:wave:

Thanks for the comment as always mate, not good weather in Melbourne? Bummer, it's hot, hot, hot here today!!!


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Aye aye big boy - how's things Simon?

Not heard from you for a while now as I'm hardly on Briskoda this last while. PM me your address again, as I've managed to misplace it! Things going from strength to strength here - you've helped to create a bl**dy monster I'm afraid! Give my regards to the "little helper" too lol.

Is that your new gaff then?


----------



## outcastjack (Apr 20, 2009)

that is an insane amount of work for one day!

stupid question, but lime prime gets the thumbs up then?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow, Top work mate :thumb:

Wish i had that dedication lol.

Hats off


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

rossdook said:


> Aye aye big boy - how's things Simon?
> 
> Not heard from you for a while now as I'm hardly on Briskoda this last while. PM me your address again, as I've managed to misplace it! Things going from strength to strength here - you've helped to create a bl**dy monster I'm afraid! Give my regards to the "little helper" too lol.
> 
> Is that your new gaff then?


Good to hear from you Ross............:wave:

Things aren't bad to be fair and I am OK, was at DC09 yesterday and had a great time........:thumb:

Glad to hear things are going well and you will have to send me some links or get some work posted up on here?

This is a new place yes, use it when I can as it's ideal.........:thumb:



outcastjack said:


> that is an insane amount of work for one day!
> 
> stupid question, but lime prime gets the thumbs up then?


Thanks for the comment and I have to say that Lime Prime is a great product, you can even complete minor correctional work on a DA with it.........:thumb:


----------

